# Maybe cherry eye



## mariahlansing95 (Dec 11, 2015)

So I got home today and noticed Sansa had a pink blob coming up to her eye and rushed her to the vet. I was told it was ether inflammation from a scratch or something. Or it was cherry eye. I was sent home with a steroid to use for 10 days and if it doesn't reduce the swelling to start considering surgery for cherry eye. Anyone else have a chi wig cherry eye? She is only 7 months. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

I've seen pictures of cherry eye, and they are quite dramatic. Use the drops and see what happens. Surgery is not a big deal, but anything that has to have anesthesia is a worry!


----------



## mariahlansing95 (Dec 11, 2015)

susan davis said:


> I've seen pictures of cherry eye, and they are quite dramatic. Use the drops and see what happens. Surgery is not a big deal, but anything that has to have anesthesia is a worry!




Thank you for replying. The vet told me of it was cherry eye she'd have to have surgery or there would be further complications down the road. But also the surgery could Create problems like dry eye which could lead to infections. But this morning when I woke I checked her and it's almost completely gone!! I am so so happy. I'm going to continue the steroids and and hope it doesn't pop back out. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

Oh that IS great! Cortisone is a wonder drug if used correctly. I think cherry eye is an inflammation of the 'third eyelid' that animals have. Maybe she got it scratched or got some thing in the eye for a while?


----------



## SinisterKisses (Sep 20, 2015)

Glad it seems to be healing, but even if it IS cherry eye, don't rush into surgery. Our previous Chi came to us with cherry eye in one eye when we adopted her at 5 years old. It had been looked and by a vet by the woman who rescued her (puppy mill dog), and was told it wasn't worth putting her through a surgery as it wasn't causing issues. It was NEVER an issue for her and she lived to be 14.


----------

